
A look at how malloc works on the Mac (2010) - geospeck
https://www.cocoawithlove.com/2010/05/look-at-how-malloc-works-on-mac.html
======
wahern
Apple rewrote their malloc implementation in C++ since this article was
written. It made Valgrind's Memcheck unuseable for awhile, until somebody
wrote new suppressions.

